# Best practice on ordering gear



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 20, 2014)

We wouldn't know.  People are using gear around here? I thought this was a natty forum.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 20, 2014)

And yeah it's possible. Just head over to your doctor. I'm sure they carry all of that stuf.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2014)

WalGreens has 'em all under one roof.


----------



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> WalGreens has 'em all under one roof.





losieloos said:


> And yeah it's possible. Just head over to your doctor. I'm sure they carry all of that stuf.



I guess a stupid question


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2014)

jsam said:


> Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.



Often times yes you can. Probably not sterile vials though. If your hcg comes in a vial though you can mix right in there. No sterile vial needed. That's only if it's in an ampule.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 20, 2014)

jsam said:


> Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.



The "best practice" is def not to order everything from the same place in one shot. If your order is seized you lose everything at the same time.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

After review your posts you are not in any condition for ASS.  270 lbs at 30% bodyfat ~ 44 years old. 

You need to move past the diet research phase and implement something.  Here's a tip.....use more calories each day than you take in.....or said another way EAT LESS EXERCISE MORE!  There no getting around it.....you are fat....out of shape.....and you are in denial of what you must do.

Gear is not going to help you.  You need a disciplined diet and cardio regimen for a minimum of 1 year.

There are no magic bullets for getting is shape.  There is no substitute for hard work.  Quit looking for an easy way and just get to it!

Being 44 you could easily get on hrt/trt which will help you (I started where you are - so please know that you can do it - just don't believe a pill or injection is gong to get you there alone.  You must make the decision that you are going to change your life and start living a more healthy lifestyle)!


----------



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> After review your posts you are not in any condition for ASS.  270 lbs at 30% bodyfat ~ 44 years old.
> 
> You need to move past the diet research phase and implement something.  Here's a tip.....use more calories each day than you take in.....or said another way EAT LESS EXERCISE MORE!  There no getting around it.....you are fat....out of shape.....and you are in denial of what you must do.
> 
> ...



I know I am starting a carb cycling diet a new workout to lose weight and get back in shape there is no denied believe me.  Shouldn't I be around 6 months to a year before gear.  Just educating myself.

Was th inking about clen or DNP and quickly learned around the here that's not the way no magic bullet.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 20, 2014)

I say more about 3-5 years of serious lifting and dieting.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 20, 2014)

Losie came out of his moms womb doing curls.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 20, 2014)

I get all my gear 4m a angry pitbull down the street...when you walk past him all he does is bark but if you give him a quarter to a pound of deli meat and say "whose a good boy...you got testosterone" he starts to speak in a broklen english and ends up taking you in back of the shed to show you his current stock...
Just make sure you tell him you want human grade...


----------



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I get all my gear 4m a angry pitbull down the street...when you walk past him all he does is bark but if you give him a quarter to a pound of deli meat and say "whose a good boy...you got testosterone" he starts to speak in a broklen english and ends up taking you in back of the shed to show you his current stock...
> Just make sure you tell him you want human grade...



I'll do that thanks for the advice


----------



## bigezy (Jul 21, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I say more about 3-5 years of serious lifting and dieting.



and 3-5 years of serious research would help


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 21, 2014)

I would never put all my eggs in one basket and hope everything works out.

Would suggest small multiply orders.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone like hummus?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 22, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone like hummus?



Dude I eat hummus every day! I like mini dill pickles and hummus its the best, must try, dip your mini dill pickles in hummus nothing better


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2014)

Losie is about to dip his pickle into some hummus


----------



## shenky (Jul 23, 2014)

jsam said:


> Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.



Not a stupid question, just a lot of unhelpful answers. 

It's possible to get most of what you need from one lab. In fact, a LOT of UGLs I've come across carry all of the above, with the exception of vials and needles, both of which are legal to order online (in most states). 

You may see people use different items of a cycle from various labs because they liked a particular lab's prices or quality of said product, or maybe they bought different items over a long period of time. 

Anyway, it's not exactly my place to say anything, but I think generally speaking members of this forum can be more helpful. This, for example, was a legit question and his first few responses weren't helpful and may have pushed him out the door. Sure, the really stupid questions sometimes deserve stupid answers, especially the people asking for a source, etc, but no need to be a dick all the time


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

jsam said:


> Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.



pins can be found all over

hcg can come from a medical or vet. supply lab/site

supplement companies make weak AI's and also tes boosters.




spend a lot of time planning bud.  work on getting your BF% level down 1st.


----------



## jsam (Jul 23, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> pins can be found all over
> 
> hcg can come from a medical or vet. supply lab/site
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I am working on the diet started a carb cycling diet on monday I haven't ate this clean in months.  I never ate this many times in a day either


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2014)

Prepare to eat 5-7 times a day.


----------



## Manski (Oct 5, 2014)

jsam said:


> Doing alot of reading and I see people see using various gear from various labs.  My question is isn't it possible to get everything from one place AI, HCG, sterile viles, pins, PCT. And AAS? Just doing research planning a future cycle.



If there is its to good to be true. Wouldn't trust it.


----------

